# 20 year Old Powder and Primers



## Richard686 (May 16, 2009)

As I have said before, I dug out my Rock Chucker after 20 years. I had to search several places to find all of the components of the reloader. I discovered a tin of IMR 3031, unopened, and a box of a thousand CCI primers.

Now, I am at odds whether to use them or not. On the other hand, when I was in Germany for several years, I found a battle ground, undiscovered and a bunker that I found an ammo box full of Ammunition along with other treasures I lugged home.. I have fired 50 or so rounds and they all fired well after 40 years after the war.

I wondered if there was some additive in the powder made in America, that ruined it, and the primers, after a time? I haven't opened it yet to see if it kept its tinder.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That stuff should be fine. I did get some 4831 that is ww2 surplus and it fired and was ok but there were plenty of what looked like hallow tubes left over. I say try it and see what happens. They should be fine unless they have been subjected to extended periods of extreme heat.

Most of what the US produces for civilians are planned on being used within a year or two.

The original draft of The Lord of the Rings featured Chuck Norris instead of Frodo Baggins. It was only 5 pages long, as Chuck roundhouse-kicked Sauron's *** halfway through the first chapter.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Should be fine but it's easy to tell if the powders bad.It will have a vinegar like smell if it's gone bad.Just try the primers without powder or bullet to see how they are.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm using a batch of primers and powder right now that were purchased in 1989. They work just fine.
Pete


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

I am currently using powder and primers purchased during the early years of the Clinton administration, and both are performing fine. Have some 3031 obtained at a gun shop closing in the 70's (bought several 8# kegs at a bargain price), and it still shoots as good as it did back then. Primers will last longer than the powder, in general, but under decent storage conditions powders will last a very long time.


----------



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

All good advice,probibly just fine, powder and primers would only get weaker if there was any change.I would use fresh stuff for hunting rounds though.Frank C.


----------



## fprefect (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm finishing up a 1# container of H-110 that I only use for .357 and 44 magnum hunting or defense loads and the price tag reads $9.23, so that should give you some idea of it's age.

Water is about the only thing you really need be concerned with, and if you have kept it stored in a dry environment, and the powder does not have an "unusual odor" or brownish cast in color, you should be fine, but to stay on the safe side, load up several rounds at a reduced level before moving up to your "regular" charge weight.

Primers are about the same, and should cause you no problem, although if your groups are significantly larger that what you had achieved previously, going to new primers would be the first thing I would try.

Smokeless powder, one of the few things in this crazy world that still seems to age gracefully.

F. Prefect


----------



## BKeith (Oct 25, 2009)

My situtation is very similar but I have almost 10 poundes of powder and several thousand primers I bought in 1972. All the powders still smelled and looked good so I'm gonna try a few loads. I still have all my load data sheets from then. I stuck 15 random samples of primers in cases and fired them, not a single misfire. My old chrony did not do as well as the powder and primers but my new one should be here by this weekend and I plan to see what the velocities look like with all that old stuff. I have a feeling it's going to shoot just fine.

It's not like we're gonna run out and buy another 5,000 primers anytime soon, unless ya'll are having better luck at getting them than we are. There haven't been primers around these parts for months.


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

We are just starting to see some primers back in the shops around here in the last month. However, the sellers appear to be gouging, as prices are considerably higher than you can find online. The manufacturers might be gouging as well, price following demand, don't ya know. :evil:


----------



## fprefect (Oct 14, 2009)

Woodser said:


> We are just starting to see some primers back in the shops around here in the last month. However, the sellers appear to be gouging, as prices are considerably higher than you can find online. The manufacturers might be gouging as well, price following demand, don't ya know. :evil:


Yes, there is little doubt that manufacturers are taking advantage of this "shortage" to raise prices even though the real demand (the number of primers actually being used) has if anything probably gone down as many shooters had to limit their shooting for no other reason than they could not get the primers to reload ammunition.

But this means we are very likely to see a surplus at some time in the not too distant future as those who have purchased far more components than they would "normally" use in 3 lifetimes, will no longer be in the market for primers and probably won't be for some time.

I recently was able to purchase some powder from a local dealer, who through all this shortage was only selling to local shooters, and the price seemed to be only a couple of dollars higher than it was a year or two ago.

I have no doubt we will see plenty of primers on the shelves within only a few months with the only question being will the demand be there to absorb the supply, much of which will be coming from foreign countries who are wanting to get their share of the pie. Prices should fall from current levels, the only question being by how much.

F. Prefect


----------

